# علم الهندسة



## تركي12 (21 يونيو 2006)

علم الهندسة من العلوم العغريقة التي عرفها الأنسان وتداولها لكن اقتصر في السابق بان يكون متداولها من الرجال فحسب ولكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسة هخل لعلم الفلزات اهمية للفتيات وهل يمكن لهن الدخول فية


----------



## محمد حمزه (21 يونيو 2006)

أخي الكريم تركي .... المهندسات بالفعل دخلن هذا القسم وتخرجن منه منذ زمن وإلى الآن مازلن يدخلن هذا القسم ..... ولكن هذا ليس بمحض إرادتهن .... ولكن السبب يرجع إلى المجموع في العام السابق عادة .. وطبيعة الهندسة عموما شاقة في معظم أقسامها وخاصة هندسة الفلزات ..... ولكنهن أثبتن وجودهن من خلال العمل المكتبي في نفس المجال .... ولاشيء مستحيل !!


----------



## bota_meka (27 يونيو 2006)

مشكور هلى اهتمامك طبعا وانا عايزه اعرف بس هو في جامعه القاهره قسم للبترول والتعدين مع بعض ولا بترول قسم وتعدين قسم اخر يارب حد يجاوبني


----------



## محمد حمزه (27 يونيو 2006)

الأخت الكريمة/ bota_meka ..... عفوا لا شكر على واجب
بالنسبة لوجود القسم في هندسة القاهرة ..... فهو قسم يدعى قسم هندسة التعدين ... 4 سنوات بعد السنة الإعدادية في كلية الهندسة ...... تكون السنة الأولى شاملة كل الطلاب بعدها (في السنة الثانية) يتفرع القسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام منفصلة تماما وهي بترول وفلزات ومناجم ، ويتم التوزيع طبقا للرغبات والمجموع الحاصل عليه الطالب في السنة الأولى . وشكرا
نصيحة أخ/ 
أنصحك بألا تحاولي دخول هذا القسم فهو غير مناسب للبنات من حيث العمل فيما بعد ، لو بترول مش ممكن بنت هتعمل في مواقع البترول في الصحراء ، ولو فلزات نفس الشيء لن تعمل في مواقع البترول في الصحراء ولا في المصانع وسط العمال وطبيعة العمل الشاقة ، والمناجم كذلك نفس الموضوع ، حتى أن الشركات نفسها لا تقبل بهن لنفس هذه الأسباب .... والله الموفق


----------



## bota_meka (27 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على التوضيح الرائع ده وانا عارفه انه مش مناسب للبنات لكن كان هو ده القسم اللي نفسي ادخله وحابه دراسته لكن مفيش حد هيوافق اني ادخله وانا قررت اصلي استخاره وربنا يعملي اللي في الصالح واشكرك جدا على ردك واهتمامك .


----------



## محمد حمزه (27 يونيو 2006)

الحقيقة هو كل سنة في بنات بيدخلوا هذا القسم ..... لكن بعد التخرج ما عرفش بيعملوا إيه؟!!! 
وفقك الله إلى مافيه الخير ... إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه سبحانه


----------

